
Why I Left [Language_1] for [Language_2] - tariqali34
https://medium.com/@igorhorst/why-i-left-language-1-for-language-2-1d2fa418cd4c#.q35vgv4vz
======
hoodoof
Igor, this is magnificent. All it needs is a generator script to select
language X and language Y, or database X and database Y and then autopost to
Hacker News.

~~~
tariqali34
I'm doubtful that Hacker News would tolerate autoposts. But it would make for
an excellent "Show HN" sideproject that somebody can make to boost their
coding skills.

------
chrstphrhrt
Haha, but srsly I'm struggling with callback hell on the server coming from
[lang_p], does this still apply?

~~~
hoodoof
If you are in callback hell then you should be using ES2015 with ES7's
async/await.

------
superobserver
I know this is a generic joke, but the use of [spoiler] is a pretty good
punchline. We could use more of this.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Yeah, [spoiler] killed the applicability of this where I couldn't cut and
paste it here during the language fights. Yet, I bust out laughing seeing
[spoiler]. That was just too funny. Especially "corroboration" that followed.

~~~
tariqali34
Interestingly, I really liked [spoiler] too, but I also hoped that this blog
post could be reused in future language fights (and it is a shame that
[spoiler] could prevent that). Potentially a revised version of this blog post
could be helpful.

Anyway, this link ([http://joelgrus.com/2013/12/24/why-programming-language-x-
is...](http://joelgrus.com/2013/12/24/why-programming-language-x-is-
unambiguously-better-than-programming-language-y/)) is decent enough for
copying and pasting.

~~~
nickpsecurity
There we go! That's what I need.

------
ChicagoDave
Awesome.

